# Reloading: Episode II



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

After lurking for a couple months and sucking up other assorted knowledge on the internet, I purchased a Lee Classic Turret Press to load 45ACP. On Jan. 27th, I took my first 45ACP loads to the range. In that episode, my first rounds were loaded at the minimum recommended load; they almost skipped off the floor before hitting the target. The rounds didn't have enough shove to push the slide back far enough to eject the casing. But they were consistent and didn't blow the gun up. I made a note.

BTW: I thank everyone that encouraged me to only make a small number of rounds. Even so, I became very proficient at using the intertia hammer. 

The next group of 45ACP were perfect and I've shoved 500 rounds through my Sig to date. I had one squib round, which was due to human error, namely me. I didn't charge the load because I let something distract me. I made another note. (I hope y'all are keeping notes on my notes so as not to make the same blunders I have made.) A primer will only shove a 230gr bullet just so far down the barrel...

Well things were going great guns! Pun intended. It was time to set up for my .380. The Lee carbide die set for .380 only comes in a set of 3, so I had to buy the Factory Crimp separate. I also purchased a 4-hole turret so set the dies in. Ordered from Kempfgunshop.com, the total for the 4 dies and the 4-hole turret and shipping was $58.00. And they shipped it Priority! (BTW: the dies are carbide.) Changeout from one die set to the other on a Lee Turret is about a 5 minute job with almost all of that taken up by unscrewing the powder charge from one turret and screwing it onto the next turret. And no realignment was necessary. 

I remembered what I did right, and wrong on my 45 setup, so this time setup was much easier and eliminated a lot of redos. I got the bullet seated to the correct OAL in just 5 rounds this time. And I learned that charging the rounds is pretty foolish until all other tasks are good to go. Once again, I started with the minimum recommended charge: 2.9gr. for 95grain bullets. I made 12, enough for 2 mags. Then I cleaned up the Lee Classic Turret Press and put things in order, feeling pretty good. Until this morning, shooting day. I got to thinking, what if these rounds are way underpowered like those first 45ACP's? I had already figured out where I was going if these first rounds were light, so I set up the rig and shoved out 12 more at the next pre-planned charge level of 3.1gr. 

TO THE RANGE! I fired the 2.9gr. ammo first and couldn't have been more pleased. No FTF's and no FTE's. So I loaded 2 mags with the 3.1gr. Same thing. :smt048 

Once again, thanks to all of you good people that are so willing to share your advice. :smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Good show!

Sounds like you've got a pretty good head start on reloading. Keep an eye out on your primers after they are fired. One of the quickest ways to see a bit of high back pressure is if your primers are pushed out a bit or "bulgy looking" (yes, that's a technical term). Also check for excessive darkening of the brass after fired. If you are keeping your eye on OAL you shouldn't have to worry about that too much.

One thing you mentioned is distraction. This can be a killer, quite literally, when reloading. I have a deal set up with my wife, if that door is closed, it means I'll come out when I want to, nuff said.

Also, something to add to your range bag when you reload. Get yourself a nice wooden dowel, near the caliber you shoot, and a small block of wood, and a rubber mallet. This is in case you get a half charge, bad powder, bad primer or other stuff that gets you one half way down the pipe. Don't hit the dowel directly as it will splinter, use the small block of wood on top of it, and hit the block with the mallet. LIGHT TAPS until you get it out. 

You may have already experienced this, but thought I'd mention it for the greater good. Please don't be like the silly person I saw at the range beating a round out with a metal cleaning rod and a rock. 

Be safe!

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Reloading is just an extenshion of our sport/hobby that's relaxing for me to do. Plus it saves some on the ammo bill if you shoot a lot. All I need for the next year is bullets right now and my whole reloading outfit has paid for its self. It took 3yrs but it was worth it. 
Your on your way Mr Benz. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> ...something to add to your range bag when you reload. Get yourself a nice wooden dowel, near the caliber you shoot, and a small block of wood, and a rubber mallet. This is in case you get a half charge, bad powder, bad primer or other stuff that gets you one half way down the pipe. Don't hit the dowel directly as it will splinter, use the small block of wood on top of it, and hit the block with the mallet. LIGHT TAPS until you get it out.
> 
> You may have already experienced this, but thought I'd mention it for the greater good.


Indeed. A guy that worked at the range extracted one of my 45 rounds that squibbed. I had gone to a store to buy a dowel but felt foolish giving the clerk a twenty dollar bill for a 50 cent dowel. I'll get on that like white on rice tomorrow.

And as Baldy mentioned, I also am doing this as a hobby. I'm in no hurry and check every round with a case gauge. A dial caliper is great to have but it can't tell you if your rounds will actually fit down the pipe like a case gauge. Every time I use them I thank Baldy for turning me on to them. (And now I get the Dillon catalog with "Miss Dillon" on the cover!)People say that shooting is expensive and they are correct. But compare it to golf, fishing or most any other hobby (except for matchbook collecting) and it can be put in perspective.


----------

